
Spoiler: Speculative Load Hazards Boost Rowhammer and Cache Attacks - archgoon
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.00446
======
thsowers
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309701)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19316955](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19316955)

------
richardhod
I really wish they hadn't called this Spoiler, only because of the confusion
which it causes when you read a post about it and there are no stories /
twists spoiled in the text.

~~~
babypuncher
The Reddit app I use interprets it as a spoiler tag and obscured the titles of
all posts about this

------
jlgaddis
Previous discussion of this issue:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19309701)

